# Où trouver fedora 9 ?



## claud (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec Parallels Desktop 5, j'ai pu installer (automatiquement) un magnifique ubuntu 9.04 qui est pleinement opérationnel (avec PD 4 c'était assez moyen).

La documentation de PD 5 indique que fedora 9 est également installé automatiquement : soit mais où le trouver ?

J'avais dans mes tiroirs un CD avec un « fedora 9-live » : il est refusé !
J'ai téléchargé là http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche243370-fedora-cambridge.html (voir en bas)
un fedora 9 : le fichier .iso est également refusé !

Je connais mal fedora (sauf en live avec le CD).

Pouvez-vous me conseiller ?

Merci.


----------



## DualG4 (17 Novembre 2009)

Comment ça c'est refusé? A quel moment t'indique t'il quelque chose et quel est le message exact?


----------



## claud (17 Novembre 2009)

Quand je clique sur "Continuer" après l'étape (dans la création d'une MV Linux Fedora) où l'on choisit : soit un CD fedora dans le lecteur , soit un fichier .iso sur le mac , PD 5 me répond invariablement par la même fenêtre : "Assurez -vous que le disque d'intalation de Fedora Linux est bien inséré dans le lecteur..." et c'est bloqué ! (c.à.d. que l'on peut seulement revenir en arrière et donc renoncer). Où peut-on télécharger un fedora 9 approprié ? Mes 2 "fedora" ne sont sans doute pas les bons ! Où en trouve-t-on un bon ?


----------



## claud (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai téléchargé un fichier Fedora-10-i386-DVD.torrent de 3,66 Go sur mon mac et Parallels à daigné l'intaller.

Mais les outils ne s'installent pas (ou du moins je ne sais pas faire) et j'ai des problèmes de résolution : la fenêtre de fedora est nettement plus grande que mon écran !!!

Avez-vous des conseils sur l'installation des outils Parallels ?

Ou trouver un tuto sur cette installation ?

Merci.

(pour ubuntu cette installation avait été automatique sans intervention de ma part)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

Là :

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-fedora-core-9-cd-dvd-iso.html

A+


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2009)

Merci mille fois : selon la doc de PD 5 l'installation des outils se fait automatiquement pour fedora 9 ; je vais essayer ainsi.

Bonne journée.


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2009)

Absolument génial : j'ai un fedora 9 avec tous les tools (installés automatiquement).

J'ai configuré mon clavier mais (je découvre fedora) je ne sais pas comment passer de l'anglais au français : avez-vous une idée ?

Vraiment Parallels Desktop 5 est un outil géant ( à noter que son aide est remarquable).

Merci encore à tous.


----------



## claud (20 Novembre 2009)

Tout simple de passer au français : de temps à autre on peut regarder l'écran avant de poser des questions bêtes ...

Une autre question : pour ubuntu (outre le site ad-hoc évidemment) il y a un merveilleux livre (qui existe en pdf gratuit) http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html

et pour fedora vous connaissez un équivalent (en dehors du site http://www.fedora-fr.org/ ) ?


----------



## claud (21 Novembre 2009)

J'ai fait la mise à niveau de Fedora 9 vers Fedora 10 et tout marche impeccablement.
(l'aide de fedora indique que fedora 10 est "pris en charge" mais ne parle pas de fedora 11 , donc je reste à fedora 10)


----------

